# Meg & Birdie our Lamanchas...



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's Birdie, the one we originally were planning to get...

























Here's Meg the one who'd broken her leg at 3 weeks of age. 

























I'm so inlove! They're both absolutely spoiled rotten and I just love it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! Aren't they sooooo laid back? I just love my girl. :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they look sweet. congratulations


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think LaMancha's are growing on me. Very pretty girls!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

On the third picture, the red and white doe in the background besdie the stand looks like she is saying.
"OMG what happened to her ears!" lol


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both beautiful- such sweet expressions.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable- that pic with Birdie looking at you is so funny!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls Ashley, they look as though they will fit right in...and Meg doesn't show that she had an injury at all...hope she has healed.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I just love them! They're settling in with the Nigerians very well.

Hahaha That's Faith and she has been doing really good with the Lamanchas too. She has a great disposition.

Liz, you can see a bulge on the inside of Meg's thigh where here leg had broken. Once I got her here and got a good look at her I noticed what I hadn't before. She is not as full in the thigh as a regular goat is so the leg isn't perfectly strait, but it doesn't inhibit her walking, running or climbing around on her back legs. LOL

You can see it better in this picture...









Here's a rear...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Would that be from "scar" tissue? As long as she's being a "goat" and it's not bothering her then she should continue to be what you want...an excellent milker AND the foundation to your up coming "mini manchas" I don't show but from what I understand, the outside "blemishes" are frowned on? She's a very pretty girl and will give you some very pretty kids too :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No its hard as bone the bulge. She won't be allowed in a ring looking like that and I wouldn't even take her looking like that. She will make an excellent foundation doe though so its not a big deal. If I thought they'd be big enough I'd consider purebred kids in the spring but I feel they won't be so I'm going to do minis for next spring. I can't wait to see their udders and see the kids they produce too! I do love breeding minis!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

They are pretty does! I think I may only have one of mine to keep dry this year-maybe. Which makes me still haveing about 5 other does kidding-two of those being LaMancha/Saanen cross does.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, mine won't be big enough I don't guess for purebreds so we'll do minis. I debated on keeping them dry but since I can't show Meg there's not much of a reason to keep her dry. Besides, I will need the milk anyway.


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

K, think I've created a monster.. Showed the pics to hubby and he thought they were "SO CUTE!!!" Might have to get lamancha wether or something for him.. I figured he'd go "Oh weird, they don't have any ears."


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've created a monster with Gwen! She is a bottle baby and under foot all the time. I love it since she's so easy to mess with of course. Well I've been bottle feeding the two doelings from Sarah and if there's a little milk left after they've downed their bottles I give it to Gwen. The Lamancha girls won't touch the bottles. Guess they have "germs" on them from the kids. Haha Well that sneaky Gwen latches on and downs whatever's left of course. Well now she's expecting the bottle. She's not wanting to follow the normal routine. She also stops and dances around my feet for a bottle making it hard to do anything so I guess I'll have to stop letting her have sips if she's going to almost demand it. 

I must say though that the bottle babies are wonderful. The two Lamancha girls, Gwen and now Jasmine and Orchid. 

You said your hubby likes them. Well so does mine! Go figure! The goats are my thing so my hubby just takes it all in stride. Occasionally he'll end up with a favorite. But after losing Dreamer to the dog in Feb he hasn't taken to any. Well we got these Lamanchas and he's thought they're neat but this morning he said, "they're pretty cool." It was funny, while we were down at the barn this morning he said, "what's wrong with them?" They were climbing up the walls, hopping around etc. I said they're just in a good mood. When they're in a good mood they're goofy. Haha :ROFL:


----------

